# Thanksgiving Morning Bassin'



## BassAddict (Nov 22, 2007)

Caught these 2 at the crap pond this AM, I was gonna head back there after turkey but it looks like we are going to be rained out. Happy Thanksgiving all!!


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice catch! You're wearing a t-shirt in this weather! It's 44 degrees & windy here!


----------



## Bryan_VA (Nov 22, 2007)

Sounds like another fun outing at the crap pond. Nice job!


----------



## little anth (Nov 22, 2007)

good job man keep it up


----------



## dampeoples (Nov 22, 2007)

Rained out??????!!???

I don't know about the rest of you fishermen, but I FLOAT 

Man, i'm itching to get a line wet, it's been almost a month!!


----------



## Jim (Nov 23, 2007)

It has to be the new combos! HAS TO BE!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 23, 2007)

Jim said:


> It has to be the new combos! HAS TO BE!



Its cause of the great advice im getting from the forum lately . Screw the combos Any more I feel like I can catch a bass on a pine branch and a piece of twine


----------

